# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Syntholan Technologies?

## Teachergreg

I'm a little bit apprehensive because I purchased some gear from Syntholan technologies and their meds are labeled differently (Cypilan and Decalan for example). Has anyone had an experience with Syntholan? Will be looking for a different provider from here on out.

----------


## clarky.

It's just a daft lable, if you get good results from your cycle then great.

----------


## Teachergreg

Thanks...it seems to be working pretty good at this point.

----------

